# Using A Pressure Sprayer As A Line Cleaner



## MarkBastard (27/6/10)

I've been thinking about it for ages and finally today when I was at Bunnings I remembered to buy a pressure spray to use for beer line cleaning so that I don't have to use my 9L keg and co2 to clean my beer lines.

The idea was to instead use a 4L pressure sprayer and actually create the pressure by pumping it to save co2 and to not have to bother with reconfiguring my co2 to connect to my little keg etc.

Well I must say it ended up being very very easy. In fact there's a rod that has the nozzle on the end and it's outer diameter is exactly 8mm, so I just had to replace this with beer line. That is the only modification needed. Too easy! A John Guest female to female connector would mean that you can have permanently attached beer line to the pressure sprayer and simply disconnect the beer line from the John Guest fittings on your keg and connect them to the pressure sprayer and hand pump your line cleaner through your lines.

This is too easy and I highly recommend it. I know some people use a whole 19L keg for cleaning so this would be a better solution than that for sure and for under $20.

I'll take photos if anyone is interested.


----------



## scotteth (27/6/10)

wow brilliant idea. I'd love to see a few photos.


----------



## praxis178 (27/6/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I've been thinking about it for ages and finally today when I was at Bunnings I remembered to buy a pressure spray to use for beer line cleaning so that I don't have to use my 9L keg and co2 to clean my beer lines.
> 
> The idea was to instead use a 4L pressure sprayer and actually create the pressure by pumping it to save co2 and to not have to bother with reconfiguring my co2 to connect to my little keg etc.
> 
> ...



+1 on the photos, having a hard time visualizing the 8mm rod you speak off......


----------



## MarkBastard (27/6/10)

Thomas J. said:


> +1 on the photos, having a hard time visualizing the 8mm rod you speak off......



Will try and take some tomorrow mate.

Basically the pressure sprayer has some line coming off it which goes to a hand held trigger. The trigger is connected to a rod that's about 40cm long that has a little nozzle on the end that the weed killer would come out of if you were using this to kill weeds in your garden.

The rod is really just a stiff plastic tube that is exactly 8mm OD.

So you can just unscrew a little fitting, remove the rod, and then put 8mm OD beer line in place. Sort of works like a garden hose how you screw off the end fittings and they hug the hose. Once you put it back together it stills holds pressure perfectly.

So you can then open up your taps and put a container under them to catch the crap that comes out, then start pumping the pressure sprayer. Once you press down the trigger, your cleaner starts going through the beer lines. You can even lock the trigger into the on position if you want.

If you wanted to you could even use this as a keg unmodified I reckon, and hand pump the pressure instead of using co2, though obviously you'd want to drink the beer in one sitting so it doesn't oxidise.

I know people are modding these things as party kegs but I'm saying you could use this without modification IMO unless there's some kind of sanitation issue using the current trigger.


----------



## praxis178 (27/6/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Will try and take some tomorrow mate.
> 
> Basically the pressure sprayer has some line coming off it which goes to a hand held trigger. The trigger is connected to a rod that's about 40cm long that has a little nozzle on the end that the weed killer would come out of if you were using this to kill weeds in your garden.
> 
> The rod is really just a stiff plastic tube that is exactly 8mm OD.



Ahhhh, light bulb lights up, now I get you! 

Will definitely have to do this, as I have to "care" for two kegging setup now, and anything that makes the job easier is good thing!


----------



## MarkBastard (28/6/10)

Here's a pic guys. Not the best picture unfortunately but I'll explain.

The rod I was talking about is sitting just in front of it in the picture. Has a gold sort of end on it down the bottom and is just leaning against the pressure sprayer to show you what it is. This part is not needed as it's being replaced with beer line. It's 8mm OD.

The trigger thing I was talking about is on the bottom right with the little green button.

Basically you can see tube coming from the pressure sprayer down to the trigger. This is just tube that came with the sprayer. Then at the other end of the triggle there's a little grey plastic bit you screw off by hand, pull out the rod, and then put the beer line in its place.

The black thing on the end of the beer line is a bulkhead connecter I'm using temporarily to connect two 8mm beer lines together john guest style. So I can just hook that up to my real beer line to clean it. Too easy.


----------



## mccuaigm (28/6/10)

Nice one, great idea Mark


----------



## bttjn (28/6/10)

Been meaning to put something like this together for a while too.

Here's one I found on youtube that suits what I'm trying to achieve


----------



## Thorby (2/7/10)

To invent something like this, you must be a Sharks supporter....But I Note you are in QLD? Go figure.


----------



## praxis178 (2/7/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Here's a pic guys. Not the best picture unfortunately but I'll explain.
> 
> The rod I was talking about is sitting just in front of it in the picture. Has a gold sort of end on it down the bottom and is just leaning against the pressure sprayer to show you what it is. This part is not needed as it's being replaced with beer line. It's 8mm OD.
> 
> ...




Thanks Mark,

And that is exactly what my sprayer now looks like too! Well short of having a different colored plastic hand piece that is. :lol:


----------



## MarkBastard (7/7/10)

Thorby said:


> To invent something like this, you must be a Sharks supporter....But I Note you are in QLD? Go figure.



Bahahaha!


----------



## kbear (22/7/10)

bttjn said:


> Been meaning to put something like this together for a while too.
> 
> Here's one I found on youtube that suits what I'm trying to achieve



Hi, I'd like to do exactly this to clean my beer lines, taps and disconnects. I've gone out and bought an extra beer out corny keg connector and poppet from craft brewer as follows http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=931

Connecting to the sprayer is easy, it's a M20 thread but I'm having trouble finding the correct male thread to screw into the keg connector. Something needs to be screwed or firmly pushed into the connector to hold the poppet in place.

Does anyone know what this thread is?

Thanks in advance

Anthony


----------



## bttjn (23/7/10)

Hi Kbear

I had the same trouble but managed to find a beer out tank plug that has a built in retainer to hold the poppet in place so all i had to do was find a threaded connector with a barbed end to connect it to my hose.

If you've already got a beer out connector maybe a stainless washer (one with a small diameter hole) in the bottom of it will hold the poppet in place then screw your male threaded end in to keep it all in place.


----------



## bttjn (23/7/10)

Inside of tank plug with retainer.





The brass fitting with the barbed end is just a hose connector for a washing machine from the hardware store. There is also a 20mm to 15mm (I think) reducer in the middle.


----------



## kbear (23/7/10)

bttjn said:


> Hi Kbear
> 
> I had the same trouble but managed to find a beer out tank plug that has a built in retainer to hold the poppet in place so all i had to do was find a threaded connector with a barbed end to connect it to my hose.
> 
> If you've already got a beer out connector maybe a stainless washer (one with a small diameter hole) in the bottom of it will hold the poppet in place then screw your male threaded end in to keep it all in place.


Thanks bttjn,
This is what I'm after!
My tank plug doesn't have a built in retainer, I was just going to find a small washer to hold it in place.
Did the threaded connector fit properly, or did you have to force something else in with the thread tape. I'm pretty sure its not a metric 20 thread.
cheers
Anthony


----------



## mccuaigm (23/7/10)

I had the same questions, tried to get some way to adapt it all together etc.

I went to a place eventually called Flexible Hose Supplies Flex Linky & they had something which seems pretty good.

So now, I can just disconnect the JG disconnect from the keg & connect straight to a pressure sprayer, it seems to connect all ok too.

I asked the guy about the thread, it's an SAE type or something.

Can post some pics & details of the connectors later.


----------



## bttjn (23/7/10)

I don't know much about different types of threads but I'd say the thread on the beer out connector and the reducer weren't exactly the same. It all went together with a little encouragement. I always use thread tape on anything that screws together, it saves taking it apart later if there are minor leaks.


----------

